# delay light after flipping switch



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Is it a CFL lamp? I have seen some brands that for some reason have a delay when turned on.


----------



## HGRB1 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Circuitry ...More than likely.*

There's a loose wire up there. More than likely with the light fixture.

Shut off the power to that circuit. 

Test with certified voltage tester for this purpose. Be sure all power is off on the circuit. Wear safety glasses. Rubber-palmed gloves.

Remove the entire unit. Very likely, whoever did the set up, has something loose in the wiring. Remove all the caps. Anything that's loose should be tightened....something is loose. Take your time about it.

Theory is that the fan is correctly hooked up, but there's something loose with the light fixture entity. So, the vibration of the rotation of the fan, is what momentarily moves the disconnected wire(s) of the light to contact.

More than likely your light fixture connection is loose [wires specifically]. Please, don't facilitate any electrical fire hazards, ok? Tighten the loose ends. Tighten everything ... since the wires to the light fixture may also be barely touching.http://hgrbservices.com


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

What are the rubber palmed gloves for?


----------



## afdad922 (Mar 24, 2011)

No. I think there is a loose connection, just hated to take the thing all apart.


----------



## HGRB1 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Light Switch Replacement or Loose Light Switch Wiring*

Be certain all the power in this circuit is off. Use a certified voltage tester to confirm. Wear rubber-palmed gloves and safety glasses (you may have to look higher). Check the light switch for loose ends. Is all the copper of each wire inserted snug around the terminal screws or in the switch?

See any broken, loose, or disconnected wires?

More than likely, if you don't see it, you've either got too many things using that circuit [especially if you've added a new appliance], or you need a new light switch.

If you've recently installed the switch, and nothing is broken or lose around it, very likely the light switch is defective. Replace it.

http://www.hgrbservices.com


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

HGRBS said:


> Be certain all the power in this circuit is off. Use a certified voltage tester to confirm. Wear rubber-palmed gloves and safety glasses (you may have to look higher). Check the light switch for loose ends. Is all the copper of each wire inserted snug around the terminal screws or in the switch?
> 
> See any broken, loose, or disconnected wires?
> 
> ...


What are the rubber palmed gloves for?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Is the time delay always the same length?

If you substitute a different lamp (if one fits), is the delay different (no delay for an incandescent)?

Does the light flicker?

I would not be surprised if there is a built in delay for the lights so the fan motor is allowed to get up to speed whereby its power draw drops, prior to switching on the light using internal circuitry. But this is added complexity and expense so I would not expect this.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

afdad922 said:


> Installed a ceiling fan/light. the fan comes on when I flip its switch. The light comes on after a short (1 sec) delay when the switch is turned on. the light that was there before did not delay at all.


Does one switch control both the light and the fan or are there two switches?


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Did this fan kit come with it's own remote kit? Are they CFLs or incandescent? Do they come to full brightness instantly or gradually increase to full brightness?

The light on the fan I put in my bedroom came with it's own remote and incandescent bulbs. When the lights are turned on, they gradually increase up to full brightness, controlled by the receiver module.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

If there is a capacitor associated with the fan circuit, this could be causing your problem,
disconnect the fan and see.
When first turned on, a capacitor is almost a short circuit,
until it charges up, this usually only takes a second or so.
So until the cap charges up, all the power is going into the charge
process, leaving not enough for the lamp.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

*Nothing wrong here*

Please be advised that many ceiling fans now incorporate a current-limiting device in them to prevent the use of too-large light bulbs in their light kits.

This can cause a slight delay in the light working once power is applied.

Normal operation, no testing or repairs are needed.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Normal operation, no testing or repairs are needed.


So, no need for rubber-palmed gloves?


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

jlmran said:


> So, no need for rubber-palmed gloves?


:laughing:


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I put in _two_ Hunter fans last year. 

They both do exactly the same thing (standard bulbs).

It's part of the light kit. Curiously, the fan will not operate without the light kit.


----------



## zpm (Jan 6, 2009)

From personal experience with Hunter fans, just remove the stupid control box in the fan housing. Couple of snips, couple of small wirenuts, problem solved.


----------



## afdad922 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Current limiter device*

I believe this is the problem. All connections are tight and there are separate switches for light & fan.



kbsparky said:


> Please be advised that many ceiling fans now incorporate a current-limiting device in them to prevent the use of too-large light bulbs in their light kits.
> 
> This can cause a slight delay in the light working once power is applied.
> 
> Normal operation, no testing or repairs are needed.


----------



## afdad922 (Mar 24, 2011)

No loose connection found. Think there is a delay in the current limiter device.


----------



## afdad922 (Mar 24, 2011)

two separate switches. Think the current limiter device now in the light circuits causes a delay.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

zpm said:


> From personal experience with Hunter fans, just remove the stupid control box in the fan housing. Couple of snips, couple of small wirenuts, problem solved.
> 
> <img src="http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31230"/>


Did you wear rubber-palmed gloves when you did this?


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

jlmran said:


> Did you wear rubber-palmed gloves when you did this?


 :lol:


----------



## zpm (Jan 6, 2009)

jlmran said:


> Did you wear rubber-palmed gloves when you did this?


No, I wore my arc flash gear.


----------



## HGRB1 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rubber-palmed Gloves*



jlmran said:


> What are the rubber palmed gloves for?


Hi jlmran,

Normally, we try not to spend much time in forums.

Just the same, rubber-palmed gloves are rugged cloth knit gloves having a durable, rubber coating from the bottom of the palm side of the glove to just a bit up and over the thumb and finger tips.

They're used a lot in gardening, warehouses where lots of boxes are being manually shifted around, and when handling things which are difficult to keep a grip on.

Aside from gardening, these gloves are primarily used for gripping items which otherwise may be a bit more difficult to manage. 

When we're working overhead, especially with light fixtures or anything with smooth surfaces, there's a lot of lifting, lowering, raising, and shifting activity.

In these cases, your palms and fingers naturally perspire. As a result, whatever you're trying to adjust, replace, lower, raise, etc...become less manageable. Without rubber-palmed gloves, you'd find yourself regularly pausing to wipe the perspiration from your palms and fingers in order not to smudge or to enable you to get a better grip on what you're working on.

This is especially so during the summer months.

Also, if you're using manual hand tools, these gloves provide more leverage, especially if what you're working on requires more than the normal degree of force to be loosened or to be broken loose.

They're also a form of safety protection around household electrical circuits which may have faulty shut off mechanisms or loose wires which may be part of a cluster, running parallel to a completely different outlet.

Electrical outlets aren't always connected the way we think they should be...especially, in older homes. Better to be safe than sorry.

Finally, we, at HGRB Services believe that you, as the homeowner/homerenter want to complete your projects as affordably, as conveniently, and as safely, as possible. Always wear safety glasses or safety goggles over your prescription glasses when you're doing anything overhead. Always wear the right sort of gloves for the job.

Nothing like a light fixture or the blade of a ceiling fan you're trying to install or remove, suddenly slipping through your hands, along your arm, and into your eye.

What we think is highly unlikely to happen, is what likely does because that's what we think.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

HGRBS said:


> Hi jlmran,
> 
> Normally, we try not to spend much time in forums.
> 
> ...


No wonder consultants charge so much It takes then 200 words to describe a simple task (and someone has to pay for them words).


----------

